# Oquirrh-Stansbury Monster Buck



## Jdub654 (Oct 28, 2011)

Congrats Scotty, whom has broke his laptop and asked me to post


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

What a brute!


-DallanC


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow!! lets hear the story!!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

What a pig! Congrats on a fine specimen.


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

That is Awesome!!


----------



## Jdub654 (Oct 28, 2011)

I'll let Scott tell the story, its actually quite funny, 33-3/4" outside spread.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW. Very nice.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

i thought there wasnt any big deer, or even deer for that matter, left on that unit?


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow! Very nice!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Hmmm...can't see the pic for some reason. I hunted the same unit, but never saw anything 33"+. Congrats!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

wow.... what a T-O-A-D! Congratulations.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

That is one BIG buck! Congrats to Scotty! The DWR did really good planting that area just before the hunt started.


----------



## trophyonly (Jun 12, 2011)

Congratulations, that's a great buck.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I guess the cats haven't eaten em all! 

Nice deer! Love the drop cheater...


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> That is one BIG buck! Congrats to Scotty! The DWR did really good planting that area just before the hunt started.





TEX-O-BOB said:


> I guess the cats haven't eaten em all!


It does help to have so much private property on the Oquirrhs to grow a few big ones. 
I also love that big cheater. Congrats on a great buck. A buck like that is very far and few on this or most of the units in this state but there are a few out there.


----------



## C.elaphus<--- (Oct 19, 2011)

Gives us all hope! Hey Jdub, where's your buck?


----------



## sagexp (Oct 29, 2011)

helluva buck. congrats. nothing better than a monster buck. lets hear the story.........


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

That thing is a real hog. Lets hear his story.


----------



## Jdub654 (Oct 28, 2011)

There is big deer, you just have to be a lucky son of a gun like him! He couldn't hit a flipping thing all weekend, than I turn him lose without me and this is what happens...he earned it though. Where he got it was no picnic.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Trophy Hunter Magazine is looking for this guy's information of Facebook...just fyi


----------

